# ATI - Auf beide Monitore Maximieren - Windows Fensteroptionen erweitern



## Marius Heil (2. September 2006)

Hi,

ich besitze eine ATI Grafikkarte mit 2 Monitoren und beide sind genau das selbe Modell, was eine äuserst schöne Anzeige ergibt, nun das Problem:
Ich kann im Catalyst Control Center mehrere Optionen aktivieren, entweder der eine Monitor wird auf den anderen erweitert oder ich strecke das Bild so, dass meine Auflösung 3200x1200 beträgt, ansonsten hab ich 2 Monitore à 1600x1200.
Wenn ich es so mache, dass ich das Bild strecke, erweitert sich allerdings jede Anwendung beim Maximieren auf beide Bildschirme was ich 70% der Fälle ziemlich blöd ist. Allerdings hab ich auch ein paar Anwendungen, die brauchen einfach beide Bildschirme zum Arbeiten, diese mag ich auf beide strecken.
Nun dachte ich mir, es wäre super, wenn ich bei den Anwendungen statt Minimieren, Maximieren und schließen oben rechts im Fester noch einen 4. Knopf hab, der die Anwendung auf beide Monitore maximiert.
Gibts so eine Erweiterung für Windows?


Marius


----------



## Marius Heil (2. September 2006)

Nun gut, mir ist grad noch ein anderer Suchbegriff für Google eingefallen, unter diesem wurde ich schließlich fündig und bin auf dieser Seite gelandet:
http://www.artima.com/forums/flat.jsp?forum=152&thread=109785
UltraMon hab ich soeben ausprobiert und es ist fantastisch, ich brauch zar nur den einen blöden Knop foben im Fenster, aber das Programm unterstützt sogar ncoh mehrere Taskbars, außerdem hat es das Visuelle Design das ich derzeit drin hab (gestern reingemacht, normalerweise benutz ich das zeugs ja nicht, weil es nur stört, aber ich habs zufällig auf meiner WinXP CD gefunden, kommt auch von Microsoft und sieht ganz hübsch aus) ohne Probleme übernommen, obwohl es kein Standartdesign ist, man kann vielleciht meckern, dass es beim maximieren die Fenster nur einfach vergrößert und diese nicht wirklich maximiert sind (man sieht ein paar Pixel mehr Fensteranfasser).


Marius


----------

